# Quand vont sortir l’iPhone 12 pro



## Dkami (15 Septembre 2020)

Désolé d’être un peu à la ramasse mais je voudrai savoir quand seront présentés les nouveaux iPhones pour l’acheter 

Merci d’avance


----------



## Madalvée (15 Septembre 2020)

Il suffit de lire les articles, le Forum n'est pas Alexa.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (15 Septembre 2020)

Cette année. Une autre question ?


----------



## Dkami (15 Septembre 2020)

Merci pour vos réponses xd


----------



## Michael003 (15 Septembre 2020)

Surement en octobre/novembre


----------



## ibabar (21 Septembre 2020)

Après consultation je prédis avec certitude une sortie des iPhone 12 entre le 21 septembre et le 24 décembre 2020 (plus ou moins...)


----------



## Macounette (23 Septembre 2020)

Le 13 octobre (si on en croit les Madame Irma de la rédaction...)


----------



## ibabar (24 Septembre 2020)

Macounette a dit:


> Le 13 octobre (si on en croit les Madame Irma de la rédaction...)


Tu vois, ma prédiction était parfaitement exacte !


----------



## Macounette (24 Septembre 2020)

Pffff pour la précision on repassera


----------



## Sly54 (24 Septembre 2020)

Macounette a dit:


> Pffff pour la précision on repassera


A l'échelle de l'univers, sa prédiction était excellentissime


----------

